# Asking for Input



## Seig (Dec 29, 2003)

The December issue of Martial Talk magazine is available for download, free of charge
Martial Talk Magazine 
We are also looking for contributing authors.  If you would like to write an article and submit it for publishing, send it to Kaith webmaster@martialtalk.com or me Seig@martialtalk.com preferrably in a word document.  
What you need to know to write an article


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jan 3, 2004)

Mr. Seigel,

Are there any particular topics of interest that could be focused on as an article?

Thank you in advance.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
IKKA
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey Josh,

Seig is in Alexandria,Va for work related training today.

Here's a snippet of What you need to know to write an article..

Article Topic Suggestions

    * News analysis: Take a news story and add your editorial perspective.
    * Art/Style/Technique analysis/profiles: Write a breakdown or history of a particular art or technique that interests you. Or break down a technique or concept.
    * Art rivalries: Talk some trash in an area you feel strongly about, just make sure to back it up.
    * Predictions/outlooks: Put it all on the line by making a bold prediction of the arts in the future. What's going to happen, and why?
    * The past: Do the events of many years ago grab your interest? Share your memories and experiences or profile a legend.
    * Interview someone notable. Everyone wants to know more on how the greats got there.
    * Anything goes: If it's about martial arts and is written well, chances are, we'll run it. Write about what moves you and you have passion for.

Perhaps you could write about the Seminar / Tournament circuit... Just to spur your imagination 


More Info here 

Good Luck~!

Tess


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 3, 2004)

A couple of the areas I'd really like to see become regular parts are product and seminar reviews/reports, as well as business building materials.  Every school owner wants to increase their recruitment and retention rate.  

What I really need are a solid half dozen regulars each month to form the core of the magazine.  I give folks alot of room to be themselves (as long as the grammer and spelling is good.) so we can have a wide range of perspectives.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I give folks alot of room to be themselves (as long as the grammer and spelling is good.) *



Hypocrite!   (By the way, it's 'grammar'.) There's been some really good stuff in the magazine. I'd say that it's of the quality that would appear in Black Belt except that that's probably an insult any more, not a compliement!

Surveys of arts I don't know much about are the type of thing I really enjoy seeing.


----------

